# Modern Arnis News!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 22, 2001)

I would like to start a new thread on what is happening in the world of Modern Arnis.

 On Friday October 19th I was honored to be chosen to accept a memorial award for GM Remy Presas from the North American Black Belt Hall of Fame. In addition to this honor I was also inducted as Arnis Master of the Year 2001.

The event was held at Long Beach CA. I meet a lot of nice people and was entertained by Lion Dancers and Taiko Drummers. I had a fun trip and met some good poeple and the plane didn't crash! That's cool! 
:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 22, 2001)

Sounds like things are going good!

Um...can you e-mail me directions on how to get to your place again? I sorta lost the other ones.
 

I'm coming down wednesday to met up with you and big guy! Maybe figure out these damn sticks...


----------



## Icepick (Oct 22, 2001)

Did anyone tape your acceptance speech?!:wavey: 

I'll have to treat for lunch at George's.  :drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2001)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer 

Congrats!


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 22, 2001)

Congratulations!!!
It's great when one of our own gets recognized for their dedication and hard work. The guys at Cebu West salute you.:cheers: 

yeah-yeah-yeah ( that's a Philly thing I'm told )


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 22, 2001)

There's nothing like being able to back up the talk. Great job, you earned it.:hammer:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *In addition to this honor I was also inducted as Arnis Master of the Year 2001.
> *



Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 23, 2001)

:karate: 
I'm proud to announce that May 3-5th, 2002 will be the 1st World Modern Arnis Alliance Camp in Buffalo, New York. Datu Hartman will be that feature instructor and will have other guest instructors teaching.

The fees will be;
$175 by April 15th
$225 after April 15th
Group rate are available.

This will include a banquet on Saturday night. More information to come, hope to see you there!


----------



## Mao (Oct 25, 2001)

Hey Gatorade,
 Isn't the above post in the WRONG forum?:samurai: :uzi: :armed: :boing1: :moon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2001)

:idea: 
It's good to know low people in high places!
:fart: :lookie: :wah: :lol:


----------



## Mao (Oct 26, 2001)

Ohhh Gatorade,
  Is that to say that you would actually ABUSE your position??!!  :moon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 1, 2001)

The MARPPIO web site is up.  It looks like they are using www.gmpresas.com instead of www.modernarnis.com.  They have pictures and bios of themselves and a pictorial tribute of their father.


----------



## Mr. Redonda (Nov 1, 2001)

To palusut and everyone,

GMPresas.com is a sister website of Modern Arnis.com it will soon be made as the family tribute page for Remy A. Presas.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Datu Hartman will be that feature instructor and will have other guest instructors teaching.
> *



Can you be more specific about who the guest instructors will be?

When was the first Buffalo camp? 1989?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 1, 2001)

The guests are not set yet. They are still checking for schedule conflicts. The 1st winter camp ever was held in Buffalo NY 1989. Then we did a spring camp in 1990 and finished with a summer camp in 1991. Buffalo is one of Modern Arnis' oldest locations in the states.

:boing2: :cheers: :drinkbeer :armed:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 10, 2001)

we have two instructor confirmed.

1. Jaye Spiro - Modern Arnis & Balintawak
2. Thomas Macaluso - JKD Kali

We are still waiting to hear from 3 more people.

:cheers: :asian: :karate:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 28, 2001)

:cheers: 
I`ve been having a great time over here! Denmark has survived my visit. I`m in Sweden right now. No international insedents yet, but I´m still working at it! Hope everyone is doing well.

:wavey: 

P.S. Kaith, we need some viking smiles! If anyone need to get a hold of me my cell # is 00146-70-476-91-09.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2001)

I'll check the archive n see if theres any in there.  Don't recall any, but hey, theres like 400+ 

Glad things are going good.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 28, 2001)

What do you mean no international incidents yet? Since you've been gone the big buzz is about Ingmar's crew not re-newing with the AKKS. We're all talking about it. I KNEW that there had to be some connection with it and you being over there!

D@mn it! We can't let you leave your own country anymore.
:cuss:

Say hi to Ingmar from Dutch! I see he joined the board here too.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 29, 2001)

Gou,

You forgot that Gary Ellis (England´s Rep) quit too.

:armed:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 29, 2001)

So that's Gary Ellis, Ingmar, and Lee Wedlake. Wow. I wonder what is up?


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 4, 2001)

FYI

Three Day IMAF, INC Modern Arnis Camp!!!
Raleigh, NC
March 29th - 31st, 2002

Please visit www.modernarnis.net or www.kungfuarnis.com.  Everyone is welcome!!!  I know, its a shameless plug but this is the school where I train and study.

To redeem myself alittle, I will pass along that MARPPIO will also be hosting a seminar the first weekend of May.  Please refer to their website:www.gmpresas.com.

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 5, 2001)

Greetings,
    We will be holding our yearly Christmas and New Years party on December 29th. All are invited. We will also be training on Sunday morning for the adults at no cost.

Where: 
*Horizon Martial Arts* 252 Center Rd West Seneca, NY

When: 
December 29th Party  Kids at 5pm, Adults at 7:00pm 
December 30th Training 11:00am til 3:00 pm

Cost: A plate of food for the party.

Hope to see you there.

Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis            


            :drinkbeer


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2001)

WMAA has confirmed Dr. Gyi to be the special guest instructor at our camp May 3-5, 2002.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *    We will be holding our yearly Christmas and New Years party on December 29th.*



Hmmmmm, the last time I came to see you at Christmas you fractured one of my ribs. (Or was it the time before that?) I hope to make the May camp however.


----------



## Icepick (Dec 10, 2001)

Dr. Gyi is cool, heh, heh...:ninja: 

What will Dr. Death be covering?  Are you accepting input from current WMAA members, namely ME??!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm thinking Stick Grappling! What do you think?


----------



## Icepick (Dec 10, 2001)

As long as I don't have to uke!


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey Icepick,
  Take that ukemi you big sissy!   Remember, it's not the fall that gets you, it's the sudden stop.  Here's another one,  gravity sucks.............get it?  Hey, heres another one, Ukemi is for the other guy.  Hey, that's right, amother one,  the best techniques are passed on by the survivors.  NOW TAKE THAT UKEMI!  
Ibuprofen works good for me.


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2001)

Ralsigh sounds nice.  I know of at least three people who'll be coming. That is if you tell David or Roland to send flyers to Ohio!:samurai: :boing2: :uzi: :armed: :flame: :boing1: :moon: :angel:


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey,  I just noticed that I am now an ORANGE belt!! :asian: 
 To quote Kissass,...I mean Whoopass..............WOO!
Can ya' catch me Whoopass?:samurai:


----------



## Icepick (Dec 12, 2001)

MOO -

I'm still scarred from the 1st time I saw Dr. Gyi.  He put on a brief  demo of "combat chokes", using one of his students who was pretty built.   Poor guy...at dinner afterwards, he was sucking on ice chips because he couldn't swallow solid foods.

As a bando-kind of guy, you must have seen some devastation 1st hand.  Ibuprofen, nah, I want to be put OUT  before the Doctor goes to work.  

BTW, I am shocked at you mooning the angel with smilies.



PS - If you got promoted, don't we all get to take a shot at you?


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2001)

Well now, why, oh why would you really WANT to take a shot at me.  I guess, if you must..........................:asian: :samurai:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 12, 2001)

Hello Mao,

I have attached the pdf file in my reply. The flyer can also be obtained by going to www.kungfuarnis.com.


Palusut:uhoh: :samurai:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 12, 2001)

Mao,

Sorry, MartialTalk wouldn't allow me to attach pdf file.  Please use the website that I mentioned before to get the pdf file.


Kaith,

Anyway pdf file type can be included for attachments?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for the info.. We'll have to guess who each other is when we get there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2001)

Palusut,

Should work now.

Valid file types : gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg pdf

Max size : 100kb.

if it doesn't, PM me and i'll do some digging.



:asian:


----------

